# indulgence



## Brunhi

context: these indemnities constitute separate and independent obligations from the other obligations in this agreement, will apply notwithstanding any indulgence grated by the party to which any payment is owed 
eu aș traduce prin perioadă de grație, dar mi se pare că nu acoperă întregul sens.

mulțumesc!


----------



## farscape

Interpreatrea ta mi se pare OK (perioadă de graţie) având în vedere că _indulgence_ e definit ca: "_Permission to extend the time of payment or performance_" (http://www.thefreedictionary.com/indulgence)

Ai mai putea încerca "extensie/prelungire a scadenţei" care are avantajul că se referă direct la o tranzacţie financiară.

Best,


----------



## Brunhi

Mulțumesc mult


----------



## Reef Archer

*Păsuire* este un termen uzual în formulările avocățești.


----------

